# GMI benefit



## costas1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

I read that a person has to live or have lived in Cyprus for 5 years to qualify for GMI, my question is, would I qualify based on residency having lived in the UK for 37 years.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Even Cypriots who have lived all their lives here struggle to get benefits with many Cypriot families living in poverty these days. So I very much doubt whether you would get Guaranteed minimum income benefit.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I would hope not. The Cypriot government should be giving their citizens priority not guests who come here by choice.

Pete


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I would hope not. The Cypriot government should be giving their citizens priority not guests who come here by choice.
> 
> Pete


Costas sounds like he might be a citizen!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bencooper said:


> Costas sounds like he might be a citizen!!!


Possibly but after 37 years out of the country he won't qualify for much in the way of benefits.


----------

